# .................................................. ...................................



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

*.................................................. ...................................*

I couldn't think of a name for this journal, so I tought a series of periods would be appropriate. This is a place where I am going to post about my fishy and hamstery adventures.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Yay!!


----------



## teeneythebetta (Apr 29, 2012)

Every time I get a notification for this thread i will probably forget what the thread titled "............................" is xD


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

LOL


First post is today. 
All of the platy fry I ended up with are now gone except for the 4 with deformities, which I will be keeping. Right now they are in a dinky little Kritter Keeper.  Since I wanted them to have a better home, and I have been wanting to experiment with live plants for a while now, I got a topfin 5.5 gallon kit at petsmart today. It's going to a NPT. I also got some topsoil and gravel. I also got the plants today. They are moneywort, hornwort, and water wisteria. And I got a black mystery snail. The snail is in the 5 gallon with velvet and usain bolt. I need a runner to name this snail after!! The tank will be set up tommorow morning. I hope I get some hitchhikers from the plants. Then I will have plenty of snails!!! Tonight is for pizza and movie!!!


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q4VrLzY1fSc
^^
Youtube vid, showing the tanks and other stuff. 

Monarch looks like Sunset did when he had fish TB. Could just be bloat. 

I set up the tank today. It took me about 2 1/2 hours. LOL The hornwort is getting on my nerves, as it looks kind of ugly. But I do love the moneywort. 
I can't wait to put the fishies in, I just need to buy a heater, and get my water tested, then the fishies and snail will be in!! Speaking of the snail, it is awesome. Awesome. He/She was zipping around the tank like crazy last night. Completely came out of it's shell too. Literally. LOL Now he/she is just chilling out now.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I did water changes on the KK, 5 Gallon, and 10 Gallon.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Forgot to meantion, that yesterday I re-arranged the plants in Velvet's tank. The tank looks so much better. But, while doing this, I got so caught up in the new tank and Velvet's tank the 10 gallon looks like a bomb exploded in it.

Last night when I got up from watching TV to feeed the fishies, I daw Usain on top of the mystery snail. LOL I hope he is just cleaning off the new snail's shell. 

I'm pretty ticked off right now. I have been wondering why my platy fry haven't been growing quickly. The heater hasn't been working for over a month. I had no thermometer on the tank, and I reasured the temp before I put the thermometer in the 5.5 and it read as 71. ._. I am definately returning it, I hope I get my money back. A 10W heater should DEFINATELY be able to heat a 3 gallon KK. Good thing it doesn't work, as I am going to be buying a heater for the 5.5 anyway, so hopefully it'll lower the price.

I have been kind of lying in my signature. LOL The fry are currently in the KK and the mystery snail in Velvet's tank.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

The platies are in the 5.5 gallon. I have put a hot water bottle on the outside of the tank, and it has kept the tank a steady 77F for the past few hours.


----------

